# I finally took the picture!



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

After procrastinating for way too long, I finally took a picture of my favorite EDC folders.

Now granted, I doubt these knives were made for combat or even self-defense, although I would carry one 24/7 just in case. Not every knife needs to be a scalpel or a trench knife. But these folders have some admirable features.

First, and most importantly, these knives (and I have about a dozen of them) lock in both the open and closed position. Now, you must depress that slide lock (with the red arrow) with your thumb, and then with your index finger, rotate the circular knurled wheel which is inset in the large, dark gray pivot. That sounds more complicated than it is, but after a few hours listening to the radio and deploying the blade a gazillion times, mine now opens like a switchblade.

For the time being, it appears that this model only comes in both yellow and blue. As clear as I can ascertain, the yellow model has 'cord cutter' on the butt end, and the blue model has a bottle cap opener an its butt. To make me a liar, I have seen pictures of a yellow model with a bottle cap opener.

So here's my advice and pitch. I find that I need a cutting tool when I am out in the boonies or dripping wet in a downpour. As you might guess, my EDC folder is then usually forgotten on my dresser. These Buck folders are very nicely priced and I bought a bunch of them. I have many, and my wife has her share. I put one on each one of my crappy jeans, one on my nightstand, one in the firearms' drawer and one in my winter jacket. Admittedly, there is also one next to my computer.

To that, these knives can be scrubbed in the kitchen sink and dried with any handy blow-dryer. If you clean like I do, I would also periodically touch the pivot with a small drop of very fine 3-in-1 oil and then rotate the blade a few times. Contact Blade HQ or his wife, Joyce, and buy two of them, at least. If you're married, buy three or four, because your wife is going to like the firm but tactile rubber handle and steal one of them.

I realized I only had three of this blue model, and so in my panic, ordered two more before you greedy kids take all of them for the holidays!


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I never would have guessed - knives


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Dont stick us Cap'n...we bees nice over here. Mighty handsome speciemines.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Maine-Marine said:


> I never would have guessed - knives


LOL, I guess all of us have a specialty in the prepper-world, and admittedly, I'll never be Mel Tappan.

Additionally, I've come to the conclusion that we might be carrying heavier than necessary knives, assuming that every day in "the new world order" will be a fight with wild animals or marauders. I believe most of our cutting chores will involve food.

I cannot see Annie dicing veggies with a WWII Ka-Bar. However, she could carry this folder in her apron pocket and always be prepared, for dinner or the boonies.


----------

